# Assistance with bidding nursing home



## kaplanlandscape (Dec 29, 2010)

Good Morning Everyone,

I hope everyone is in good health and well. I was approached by the facilities manager of a 2 building nursing home complex to bid the snow plowing and salting. I have never done any facilities this size and do more residential and small commercial snow removal. I am looking for some assistance with bidding this properly and would like competitive bidding. Any help with this would be appreciated by me. On the property there is 2 buildings and a good amount of parking spots. I have not measured it out yet for sq.ft but I am going to attach a overhead photo. It is the Noyes drive complex shown in the picture. Thanks!

If you would like to reach out by email at [email protected] or 201-741-6655.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You will have to have someone from your state - region to reply. NJ gets twice of what we get in NY. My region anyways. Good Luck


----------



## kaplanlandscape (Dec 29, 2010)

FredG said:


> You will have to have someone from your state - region to reply. NJ gets twice of what we get in NY. My region anyways. Good Luck


Thanks


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Just an observation - have had relatives in assisted living/nursing homes and have been there when the plow guys were trying to clear the lot. Felt sorry for them.

These places are open 24 hours, in terms of people coming and going, so it’ll be tough to get a clear shot at an open lot. Will always be cars in and out of different parking spaces.

Will also have alot of frail elderly visitors with canes or wheelchairs, so presumably will need to do alot of salting.

Whatever figure you come up with for a “normal” lot, add 50%.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I did one for 5 years here is what I learned. They need full the place pavement. They will need emergency access at all times so find out there plan they will have one. Here is what we did before a storm all staff and occupy who had cars all parked in one area. They even moved there cars for them to the fastest point in lots. We plowed. Than they moved all the cars to front the next day and than we plowed the other section. It worked great. You will use lots of salt and a pre treatment is a must with the traffic they seem to have! Mine was very profitable into they sold to a national company


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Who was there now Montvale?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The nursing homes/hospices/hospitals we've done/do average about double the saltings of our other accounts. 

Won't be much help on price, NJ is always way higher than here.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I would start and sit down with them and see what level of service they are looking for...I would also discuss what issues have arisen for them to be looking for a new contractor...Get a scope of work and expectations and bid accordingly


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I would start and sit down with them and see what level of service they are looking for...I would also discuss what issues have arisen for them to be looking for a new contractor...Get a scope of work and expectations and bid accordingly


Well you know they expect the greatest level of service possible at half the price.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Well you know they expect the greatest level of service possible at half the price.


They're willing to pay half of realistic?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We have an assisted living account. 1 acre of pavement. 

Like said above they are open 24hrs. We salt them 2-3 times per normal event, they request it! 
1" trigger ->plow/salt 
another 2"->plow/salt 
come back at end of route or ealry next morning before busses come to cleanup->cleanup/salt. 

They don't move cars well so we come back to clean up, not for free either. Staff workers always coming and going or smoking in their cars while we are plowing. Vans, buses, and ambulances nearly every time we are there in and out. No time to wait for car movers. 

Not so bad overall because it pays well and we do a good job for them. Just a lot of moving parts compared to a church lot or closed business.


----------

